# STEAK.....my enemy......anyone else???



## lionala17 (Aug 29, 2003)

I have IBS-D for years and I know diet is a contributing factor. For some reason, I cannot tolerate steak. We have these great rib-eyes last night and I usually only eat 2-3 bites when we have it but I ate a lot more because is was so great. I am in a bad way today, I even felt pretty awful after eating it, overly full feeling. Anyone else have this problem with beef? Chicken does not seem to be a problem. Must be something in beef that makes it hard to disgest....


----------



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

I am wondering if it might be spices / Bbq sauce or how it is cooked. I have had some pblems with Steak, but when I cook it myself I am usually ok. My favourite way is to Pan fry (Sear it) on both sides for about 1 minute each and then add about a cup of boiling water and cover it for about 10 minutes. Always tender and tasty. One spice that I used to use until I pinpointed it as a trigger is "Montreal Steak Sauce". Some Bbq sauces also trigger a bout for me. When ordereing out it can be bad as you don't know what is used. The Prime Rib I had in Vegas last November was excellent going in, but not pleasant for two days after. Good luck and hope you soon feel better


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some of it may be that beef steak usually has more fat in it than chicken (especially if you do not eat the skin of the chicken).Prime Rib is one of the fattier cuts of beef you can have.Some IBSers have problems with fattier meals rather than leaner ones. That may be why sometimes a bite or two may be OK but a whole steak is a problem. It may be the total amount of fat that you have in the meal.If you know some sauces trigger you look at the ingredients of them and the ingredients of one that doesn't and see if something is different between the two. One thought is how much high fructose corn syrup they have. HFCS triggers diarrhea in some people, it could be some additive or other (like a color added). If you can pick out the thing that is the problem then you know what to look for in the future with new things.K.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm the opposite...steak, or hamburger never bother me.When we travel, I order a small steak or hamburger without bun as my "meal" and it always sits OK.We are all so different...and I am one, that has yet to find a real trigger food, except Chinese.But lean meats without sauces,give me no problem.Jeanne


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

yeah alot of people struggle with dark meat including the dark meat on chicken like thighs... its just one of those things


----------



## CalifCarl (Aug 24, 2001)

Steak is good on me. But make it a ribeye and I'm likely to go down for the count. Just change your cut of meat. Top sirloin is the best cut for me.


----------



## Gimmeyotummy (Jul 28, 2003)

Steak and beef are a BIG NO NO. NOT GOOD. I will always get sick, I have tested it, and failed every time. Sucks, but just have gotten used to it...


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

Steak is my savior for IBS. Leaner cuts are better... sirloin (if you can find a place that cooks it good and has thick cuts) or even new york strip.Watch out for the seasonings... that gets me every time. So I know which restaurants I can get a good steak.Seems tomato sauces are making me worse. Made sloppy joes last night and had a bout this morning... has to be the tomato sauce (derned tomatoes!)


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Leg-Sometimes tomatoes are not so good for me.But, I just can't find a real trigger food....chili sometimes, other times no problem.But many times in the past when I've had a bad bout of D....I Know it at least partly tomato-induced. (I can see it, if you know what I mena)Jeanne


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

Yep, with me it's basically all veggies and fruits, but some are worse than others. Potatoes I can live with (french fries or mashed mainly, since I can't use butter or sour cream on a baked potato)I pass veggies totally undigested... my doc said to quit eating them, and fruit.For the past few months I've been doing awesome. Yesterday I was craving something sweet and my wife was making her lunch and pulled out this container of the nicest biggest most delicious looking strawberries I have ever seen and I broke down. I ate one strawberry... it was delicious...This morning, I am hurting with pure liquid explosions... (3 so far in 1 hour) every one seems to be full of strawberry seeds. So I learned my lesson... ugh..


----------



## kimber (Feb 18, 2005)

I have had IBS-D for 11 years, and there is not much I can eat, but steak is usually ok for me. I wanted to tell you that my husband who does not have IBS can't eat steak either. Well atleast he couldn't, he ate steak fine for years and then a few years ago he would get horrible D within 15 minutes of eating steak. His doctor told him it was the hormone in the steak. Then recently the grocery store near us, Safeway, started to carry a steak the is all natural with no added hormone. I bought some for my husband and he tried it, and he can eat it just fine. Before he couldn't even eat one bit without horrible pain, but now he can eat a whole steak and be fine. SO maybe talk to the butcher at the supermarket and ask if they sell any all natural-no added hormone steak. Good luck!!


----------

